# NC Roll Call



## Guest

I know that there are a few of us from around here...  

I'm in Greensboro...


----------



## ammoman

Let me give you HEY!
HICKORY,dickery,GLOCK

AMMOMAN


----------



## usaimages

Asheville


----------



## L8models

Benson A.K.A "Mule City"


----------



## viper31373

i'm in "south" gastonia, in a valley on crowders creek 'tween crowders mountain and kings mountain. i'm originally from cherryville, home of the new years shooters, but am currently considering relocating to the lake lure area.

danny


----------



## tony pasley

from clyde nc


----------



## scoop

work in the capital city.live in johnson county. :shock:


----------



## KINGMAX

*ROLL CALL NORTH CFAROLINA*

I am from North Raleigh 8)


----------



## Guest

*Re: ROLL CALL NORTH CFAROLINA*



KINGMAX said:


> I am from North Raleigh 8)


Hey, You're right up road... well...kinda. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boots

Burke County here, Just signed up, this is my first post.

Anyone else from Burke??


----------



## Jlong1002

New to the forum, but Im in Raleigh. Bout to start bleeding my money to Davi's. Like I said Im new, so anyone else in the area wanna range partner let me know. I'm gonna be going it solo, with the exception of my Fiance, but I doubt she will go more than a couple of times. Im gonna try to get her hooked


----------



## L8models

Hey, I live in the Raleigh area and frequent visit Davi's. Just let me know and we can go shoot sometime. I always go solo myself.


----------



## Todd

Just joined. I'm in Fuquay, outside of Raleigh.


----------



## SuckLead

I'm in Morrisville.


----------



## slohand

New member here. 

Born, long ago, in Shelby. Attended school in Charlotte. Lived and worked in Hendersonville, Morganton and now Asheboro.

I have a Springfield XD-45 service model.

I'm a member at Caliber's in Greensboro and would be happy to meet any of you there some weekend.


----------



## js

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

I'm also a member of Caliber's, I usually head over that way on Sunday afternoon's. That is, if I'm not stuck doing yard work...


----------



## edwardyoung

Hello from Lexington


----------



## bruce333

Hey everybody!

Johnston County here. Live in Wilson's Mills, work in Clayton (gotta love a short drive to work!).


----------



## leam

viper31373 said:


> i'm in "south" gastonia, in a valley on crowders creek 'tween crowders mountain and kings mountain. i'm originally from cherryville, home of the new years shooters, but am currently considering relocating to the lake lure area.
> 
> danny


Near you, spending time and money with the great folks at Shooters Express.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Guest

*Ghent (Norfolk), ......*

*Kitty Hawk, Miramar (FL)...I just don't know where to hang my hat.:smt1099 *


----------



## Rustycompass

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Kitty Hawk, Miramar (FL)...I just don't know where to hang my hat.:smt1099 *


~ jus buy a few more hats... :smt003


----------



## kontreren

Winston Salem


----------



## MikeGei

*Roll Call*

Franklin, Macon County here..


----------



## Snowman

Newton


----------



## Todd

Snowman said:


> Newton





MikeGei said:


> Franklin, Macon County here..





kontreren said:


> Winston Salem


Look at those joins dates. The NC boys are comin' on strong this month!


----------



## SuckLead

We've almost got enough for a party!


----------



## js

Todd said:


> Look at those joins dates. The NC boys are comin' on strong this month!


It's about time... we were starting to be overrun by those pesky texans... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

js said:


> It's about time... we were starting to be overrun by those pesky texans... :mrgreen:


Sorry - we took over the site long ago


----------



## Snowman

SuckLead said:


> We've almost got enough for a party!


Count me in! :mrgreen:


----------



## MikeGei

Franklin,NC here...


----------



## Kurzwaffe

high point, furniture capital of the world here...and my first post on this site!


----------



## js

Hey! Welcome to the forum! I'm over in Greensboro. :smt023


----------



## Kurzwaffe

hey js - thanks for the greeting! look forward to hanging out here and learning a lot...brandon


----------



## bangbang

I am from Charlotte.

I just found out that there are no shooting ranges in Charlotte...none...and this is because of the City. They do NOT allow it.

The closest one, and only one in Mecklenburg county is Firepower...but I am partial to The Bullethole in Monroe.

I have been to Shooter's Express, but never shot there...I will try it out.


----------



## SuckLead

I've been down to the Bullethole a bunch. Not in over a year, though. Almost want to drive down there to shoot there again, but I'm up by Durham, so it's a treck. I used to qualify there with both armored companies I worked for. Real nice range they got there. And the store isn't bad, either.


----------



## bangbang

SuckLead said:


> I've been down to the Bullethole a bunch. Not in over a year, though. Almost want to drive down there to shoot there again, but I'm up by Durham, so it's a treck. I used to qualify there with both armored companies I worked for. Real nice range they got there. And the store isn't bad, either.


Well, the store is all but gone. They had a clearance recently, and you can no longer buy guns there. You can still get some accessories from them, but that is about all.

I recently bought some 9mm Snap caps and an HKS speed loader...aside from general accessories, I think the store is gone.

I asked them if they will still provide FFL services, and one guy told me, at least until March...which implies that they may not be interested in renewing their FFL license. Do you need an FFL licese to run a range and rent handguns to people?

Also, I have never shot at Shooter's Express, but I plan to start trying them out. Premium Members there ($250/yr) are allowed to bring a guest for free with each visit. I cannot afford to shoot there as a non-member...they charge $15 per hour...OUCH!


----------



## SuckLead

Hm, good question about needing an FFL to run the range and rent guns. I'm not sure about that one at all. 

I'm sorry to hear they are not doing anything with the shop. I really liked that store. But they have an awful location, so they may just not be making any money.


----------



## flip

I'm in Cherryville. I just stumbled upon this site tonight so I'm new here.


----------



## SuckLead

Welcome, Flip!


----------



## Catman253

Winston-Salem


----------



## camper

Fayetteville.


----------



## JContouris

Moyock, Currituck County NC at the top of the Outer Banks.


----------



## SuckLead

JContouris said:


> Moyock, Currituck County NC at the top of the Outer Banks.


Hey, I was just up by you!


----------



## FallGuy

Representing the QC(Queen City), Charlotte. Hi all!


----------



## FallGuy

I heard a rumor that the guy who owns Fire Power is buying The Bullet Hole. Can anyone confirm. Also the old owner when it was D&L has passed away. He had a heart attack, his name was Dennis.


----------



## Newbie

*waynesville here*

waynesville here


----------



## Todd

A few hundred more and we'll catch the Texans!


----------



## neophyte

*Charlotte*

Don't be closed yet. New to Forum but do want to party.


----------



## SuckLead

Always room for one more!


----------



## timor

Just joined today (08/26/07). Located outside Louisburg. Nice website you folks got here.


----------



## dwhite53

*Where ya at?*

Garner. 6 miles down Benson road from highway 70.

All the Best,
Dwhite


----------



## neophyte

update: Bullet Hole: they got into trouble? FFL 
"Fire Power" I think? one of the others have taken over the old place near Monroe. They are planning on TWO locations.
They have/and are; adding lanes at the Mathews location.
For those not aware 'Charlotte Pistol and Rifle' has been around Charlotte for a long time and going strong; Down near Waxhaw. One of them semi-private deals. 

By the Way: Thanks for the welcome::smt023
Now when the dickins we are getting together to Party.:smt083


----------



## SuckLead

I think we need to meet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## neophyte

*Loaded*

SuckLead: Ma'am: Sounds like fun. Let us all get something going; have a gathering of like minded folks::smt023

Put aside all silliness, put aside political motivators, put aside ignorance, put aside insecurities, and get to together for fun; with good fellowship.:smt023

Ma'am; 'meet in the middle" I'll come to you.:mrgreen: 
Could get melodramatic, and say something about life being to short to worry about crossing the river, but I'll refrain. :smt083


----------



## rudy

Cherry Point Nc, Havelock. TEXAS ORIGINATION. 

AMERICAN BORN, TEXAS RAISED, MEXICAN PROUD.


----------



## SuckLead

Hey Rudy, nice to have you! I haven't been to your neck of the woods in a long time. 

Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## rudy

hey thanks, yeah its a nice place to live but its a total different change from Texas.


----------



## SuckLead

I hear ya. I'm originally from NJ, so I had a massive amount of culture shock. LOL!


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Hey all, I thought I posted here already, ummmm !!! must be my age. I'm in Goldsboro NC, retired from SJAFB in '01. I normally shot at the range by the base.

http://encgc.com/ right here

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&q=&msa=0&msid=102386959009103044908.000001133099963f7a76e&om=1&ll=35.313935,-77.952117&spn=0.065975,0.11673&z=13

:smt023


----------



## babs

Asheville here.. cool forum.. learning a lot.. Hope to get to the next gunshow here, don't know when.. I guess some time early '08.


----------



## neophyte

*welcome*

babs: Sir; welcome from the Clt. portion of HGF. 
I have enjoyed following along with some of your thinking. :mrgreen:
Keep at it.
The Carolina folks are now taking up 3 PAGES:smt023


----------



## babs

Thanks.. I'd bet there's some On-Target customers in here in my area.. 

If so I was the newbie with the Auburn sweat shirt drooling over XD's and Kimbers and holding pistols like it was a rattle-snake. hehehe

Had my hands on a used 5" XD .45acp for $460+tax in pristine condition w/ all box, holsters, paperwork.. Gotta hole burning in my pocket but no cash in there. :smt022


----------



## Dynamik1

*newbie*

Another new member.
Just moved to Pittsboro from Apex.
Grew up North of Detroit.

PM me if you have a recommendation for CCW Class instructor - that's my New Year's Resolution - to finally get my permit.


----------



## neophyte

*welcome*

Dynamik1 Sir; can't help; but can sure welcome:smt023


----------



## SuckLead

Dynamik1 said:


> Another new member.
> Just moved to Pittsboro from Apex.
> Grew up North of Detroit.
> 
> PM me if you have a recommendation for CCW Class instructor - that's my New Year's Resolution - to finally get my permit.


Welcome! Afraid the only places I know are in Garner and Creedmor. Good luck, it's a good permit to have!


----------



## Todd

Dynamik1 said:


> PM me if you have a recommendation for CCW Class instructor - that's my New Year's Resolution - to finally get my permit.


The guy that teaches the class for Personal Defense & Handgun over on Tryon is really good. Makes an 8 hour class go by pretty quick. I'd also check out the classes offered by the Wake County Firearm and Education Center. It's the range I use and the guys that work there seem top notch. I bet their instruction would be very good.


----------



## Dynamik1

Todd said:


> The guy that teaches the class for Personal Defense & Handgun over on Tryon is really good.


I am going to stop by PDHSC tomorrow and register for the February class. I see they also have handgun rentals - might have to check that out for an hour or so too :smt023


----------



## L8models

Dynamik1 said:


> I am going to stop by PDHSC tomorrow and register for the February class. I see they also have handgun rentals - might have to check that out for an hour or so too :smt023


Maybe I'll run into ya. I be there as well. Gotta get out of the house for a while.


----------



## Dynamik1

L8Models,
I was there around noon-1pm - got checked out with their safety test and borrowed a Glock .45 to shoot. Am going to try to get into next weekends CCW class, but may have to wait until Feb.

Missed one question on their safety quiz. The question was True/False: "Leave extra ammo and extra guns on the bench in the back of the room when shooting in your lane". I answered false - my Daddy always taught me not to leave ammo and guns unsecured. Their reasoning was that they dont want each lane to be cluttered so as to have a patron trip and cause injury or AD. I guess I get that, but if I leave a weapon and ammo on the back bench I am going to secure the case.

My first time there, it was a great experience and I met a couple of real nice guys who were very helpful and answered my Newb questions without making me feel like an idiot (unlike a certain Apex store). Most definitely will patronize them again soon.


----------



## L8models

Dynamik1 said:


> L8Models,
> I was there around noon-1pm - got checked out with their safety test and borrowed a Glock .45 to shoot. Am going to try to get into next weekends CCW class, but may have to wait until Feb.
> 
> Missed one question on their safety quiz. The question was True/False: "Leave extra ammo and extra guns on the bench in the back of the room when shooting in your lane". I answered false - my Daddy always taught me not to leave ammo and guns unsecured. Their reasoning was that they dont want each lane to be cluttered so as to have a patron trip and cause injury or AD. I guess I get that, but if I leave a weapon and ammo on the back bench I am going to secure the case.
> 
> My first time there, it was a great experience and I met a couple of real nice guys who were very helpful and answered my Newb questions without making me feel like an idiot (unlike a certain Apex store). Most definitely will patronize them again soon.


I didn't make it out there yesterday. The weather was so bad around here I didn't want to deal with that plus the rain. Good luck with your ccw!


----------



## fusion

Wilkes County here


----------



## bcb2bcb2

the "great" state of Mecklenburg :smt076


----------



## neophyte

*Meck*

bcb2bcb2: Sir; I be your neighbor in the greater state of "Meck" with a 'Bobcats' arena, light rail, no interstate night lights,

and I didn't vote for any of it. Uh-oh, what do voters know.

We had a 'George Shinn' now we got us a 'Bob Johnson" with a Michael Jordan
cannot forget "Panthers"

big time "Mecklenburg"

got side tracked; Welcome :smt033


----------



## bcb2bcb2

neophyte said:


> bcb2bcb2: Sir; I be your neighbor in the greater state of "Meck" with a 'Bobcats' arena, light rail, no interstate night lights,
> 
> and I didn't vote for any of it. Uh-oh, what do voters know.
> 
> We had a 'George Shinn' now we got us a 'Bob Johnson" with a Michael Jordan
> cannot forget "Panthers"
> 
> big time "Mecklenburg"
> 
> got side tracked; Welcome :smt033


Thx, neophyte... I appreciate it, the schools aren't worth much either, where do you usually shoot??


----------



## neophyte

*Uwharrie*

bcb2bcb2: Sir; for about the last year we have gone to Uwharrie approx 45min. During the week; generally we have it all to ourselves. Long gun plus shooting. 100yd range.
We haven't tried it on the weekend. We are always looking for a new spot:smt033
How about yourself, have you a good place? :smt033
follow up when you can


----------



## slickfish

*N.C*

hey there....i,m here in moyock,nc just below va....


----------



## forestranger

Hello from Rowan County.


----------



## neophyte

*welcome*

forestranger: Sir, from Mecklenburg co. Welcome


----------



## JustDave

Hello all, Charlotte, NC here.


----------



## neophyte

*Welcome*

JustDave: Sir; we are neighbors. Charlotte too. A good number of us.
Was some talk about having a get together near Asheville. Not sure what happened.
That doesn't change a good WELCOME: Craig


----------



## DKA

Hello All, I am from Lumberton in Robeson, County.brokenimage


----------



## blue d

Summerfield, just north of Greensboro in home.

Glad to find this forum!:smt1099


----------



## ander254

I guess I qualify for NC too on here. Statesville representing..


----------



## neophyte

Welcome from Charlotte; NC is good:mrgreen:
DKA:smt023 blue d :smt033 ander254 :smt023 WELCOME


----------



## babs

neophyte said:


> JustDave: Sir; we are neighbors. Charlotte too. A good number of us.
> Was some talk about having a get together near Asheville. Not sure what happened.
> That doesn't change a good WELCOME: Craig


Hey if so, maybe some serious plinking down at On-Target maybe.. Great little indoor range.. Then some chow-down and cold beerdelskies as Asheville has some killer restaurants of all shapes and sizes. :smt023

And, for you two-wheeled enthusiasts, some bug-busting up on the parkway and all over this area is always another great diversion as well.


----------



## Natureboypkr

Raleigh/Durham area


----------



## Tracker

Im near Kannapolis and salisbury.


----------



## SuckLead

Natureboypkr said:


> Raleigh/Durham area


Yay! Another from my neck of the woods!


----------



## brifol6111

Thomasville - Davidson County


----------



## brifol6111

Thomasville - Davidson County


----------



## neophyte

*NC Welcome*

The NC bunch is growing rapidly.:smt033

Maybe have a git together this fall. "I" don't have a place to offer; but if any of you can; find us a farm, and invite the ''farm owner'' to fellowship and shooting; with eatin:smt033
Maybe A Sunday ''Carolina'' shoot, eat and swap stories:anim_lol:


----------



## gorrella

Im in Greensboro :smt023


----------



## leper65

Originally from Western NY, lived in Goldsboro since '92. Retired USAF '06, live near Kenly now. I used to shoot at PDHSC in Garner and then at the Eastern NC Gun Club in Goldsboro, both are great places to shoot. We have 29 acres and I'll be doing my shooting out here once I get some dirt brought in!!!!


----------



## Natureboypkr

gorrella said:


> Im in Greensboro :smt023


I go to UNCG, so I'm pretty fimiliar with Greensboro:smt023


----------



## xdmedic24

Another Carolinian! Indian Trail, North Carolina - I spend a great deal of time in Mecklenburg and Union County.


----------



## ghost stang

Newton, NC here anyone decide to have a group shoot anywhere?


----------



## Dynamik1

Hey all!
I think I responded to this earlier when I lived in Apex, but have since moved West to Pittsboro just south of Chapel Hill. I work up in Youngsville though. I often shoot at the Wake County Firearms range down near Holly Springs. Would love a good meet up somewhere on a Sat or Sun afternoon. LMK.
-Scott


----------



## SuckLead

Dynamik1 said:


> Hey all!
> I think I responded to this earlier when I lived in Apex, but have since moved West to Pittsboro just south of Chapel Hill. I work up in Youngsville though. I often shoot at the Wake County Firearms range down near Holly Springs. Would love a good meet up somewhere on a Sat or Sun afternoon. LMK.
> -Scott


Second that! And would love to meet Dynamik1 again when we actually know we're meeting each other! LOL! :smt082


----------



## ReD_HaZe

I'm holding it down in High Point and been up at Calibars for the second week in a row.


----------



## kornesque

Morehead City here. Pickins seem kinda slim around SOBX eh? First post also...


----------



## Brandon1

From Youngsville here, bout 20min north of Raleigh.

NC STATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Will R.

*Hello Fellow North Carolinans*

Glad to be here, this is an excellent forum.

Also happy that NC is represented so well. :mrgreen:

Look forward to getting to know ya'll.

Will


----------



## ghost stang

Its great to see all these NC guys here.


----------



## Dynamik1

Brandon - I work in Youngsville, Capital Blvd just South of Sheets.
Have you ever gone to the Durham Wildlife Club Tuesday night Pistol shoot? It's IDPA style mostly. A lot of fun.


----------



## johnr

count me as one more in the Greensboro Crowd!


----------



## Brandon1

Dynamik1 said:


> Brandon - I work in Youngsville, Capital Blvd just South of Sheets.
> Have you ever gone to the Durham Wildlife Club Tuesday night Pistol shoot? It's IDPA style mostly. A lot of fun.


Where do you work?

I read your post on the Durham Wildlife Club, sounds interesting......

I'm just getting into the Handgun thing, so it may be a while before I venture out in public with the gun lol


----------



## curly

I'm here in Washington, NC. Good to see a board with quite a few 'locals'.


----------



## Firemedic21

Hello I'm new to the forum and wanted to say a big hello.I live next to Ft.Bragg. :smt1099 Glad to see a lot of NC folks here.


----------



## armed_preacher

Todd said:


> Just joined. I'm in Fuquay, outside of Raleigh.


Hey.. .I used to live in Fuquay... (two years ago). Lived over by Johnson Pond if you know where that is. Lived there from about 1995 to 2005.


----------



## armed_preacher

Dynamik1 said:


> Brandon - I work in Youngsville, Capital Blvd just South of Sheets.
> Have you ever gone to the Durham Wildlife Club Tuesday night Pistol shoot? It's IDPA style mostly. A lot of fun.


I had a hobby store on Capital Blvd (north Raleigh) from '97 to 2002. (HobbyTown USA) - Used to fly RC helicopters and airplanes out by Youngsville.


----------



## 10cent

I'm from Creedmoor NC


----------



## SMann

*FNG checking in*

Live in New Bern, stationed at Camp Lejeune, currently stuck in a middle eastern desert.:smt023


----------



## Dynamik1

SMann said:


> ...currently stuck in a middle eastern desert.:smt023


Mann,

Thank you for serving. You are celebrated and revered during this Holyday season. Jesus is the "Reason for the Season", but you guys keep us free enough to be able to both say that and celebrate it in whatever way we choose! Wishing you and yours the Merriest possible Christmas!

Indebted,
Scott Priestley
Pittsboro, NC


----------



## tekhead1219

:smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219

Dynamik1 said:


> Mann,
> 
> Thank you for serving. You are celebrated and revered during this Holyday season. Jesus is the "Reason for the Season", but you guys keep us free enough to be able to both say that and celebrate it in whatever way we choose! Wishing you and yours the Merriest possible Christmas!
> 
> Indebted,
> Scott Priestley
> Pittsboro, NC


What he said....:smt1099


----------



## Ditch Doc

HELLO FROM SMITHFIELD!



L8models said:


> Benson A.K.A "Mule City"


My condolences.... (just kidding)



scoop said:


> work in the capital city.live in johnson county. :shock:


Howdy neighbor!



bruce333 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Johnston County here. Live in Wilson's Mills, work in Clayton (gotta love a short drive to work!).


another neighbor!



SuckLead said:


> I've been down to the Bullethole a bunch. Not in over a year, though. Almost want to drive down there to shoot there again, but I'm up by Durham, so it's a treck. I used to qualify there with both armored companies I worked for. Real nice range they got there. And the store isn't bad, either.


Durham? Why go to the range? Yall have Geere St. :anim_lol:


----------



## rccola712

high country area! gotta love them mtns!


----------



## Redwolf

Fort Bragg commenly know a Fayettenam


----------



## SMann

Dynamik1 and tekhead1219, thanks guys.


----------



## banjar

New to the forum I am in Snow Hill Also this is my first post.


----------



## Dynamik1

banjar said:


> New to the forum I am in Snow Hill Also this is my first post.


Welcome from Chatham County!


----------



## shtfox13

Kannapolis hometown of Dale Earnhardt Sr. and Parliaments George Clinton


----------



## jc27310

*another Piedmonter.... Oak Ridge, Guilford County*

Hmm- will this be pg 5 or 6 of these? Man, there is a bunch of us!!!!
<
-John


----------



## pffftt

Howdy from a new member in Buncombe (say: "bun'kum") County! :smt039


----------



## melloyello

Bear Grass, NC
20 miles from Greenville
Bet you never heard of it.


----------



## Brevard

Hendersonville. About 20 mins from Asheville


----------



## SuckLead

melloyello said:


> Bear Grass, NC
> 20 miles from Greenville
> Bet you never heard of it.


That's almost as good as Lizard Lick!


----------



## SuckLead

Dynamik1 said:


> Brandon - I work in Youngsville, Capital Blvd just South of Sheets.
> Have you ever gone to the Durham Wildlife Club Tuesday night Pistol shoot? It's IDPA style mostly. A lot of fun.


When did you start doing that? I don't remember seeing you at the matches. I haven't been to one in months, though. Who's been keeping last place warm for me? LOL!


----------



## banjar

I remember playing baseball at Bear Grass High School in the early 70's. Also have a friend/ex coworker from Bear Grass.


----------



## Todd

Fuquay Varina beats them all. When I have to talk to someone out of state and they are confirming my address, they usually say they can't pronounce it or will juts start laughing. At least people can say, "Bear Grass".


----------



## Doorman

Brand new to the board and from Greensboro/Colfax (first post). 
Thanks in advance for all of the useful info here.


----------



## DARLADAWG

Greensboro.


----------



## king2756

Wilmington. Been checking this place out for a couple of weeks. Great forum!
Will


----------



## partssman

Noob here from Thomasville


----------



## Chief_10Beers

New guy here, I hail from Kenly, just North from Smithfield/Selma area..........


----------



## partssman

C'mon in a find a seat Chief.


----------



## webdevtj

Lake Wylie, SC, but I consider it Charlotte. I am less than a mile from the city limits of Charlotte across the state line.


----------



## dave33

new here from Wilmington.


----------



## gilream

Winston-Salem


----------



## FatRotty

*new from*

Outside of Wilmington. Seen a couple of you on here.


----------



## grandma44

Hi, I'm new, just registered tonight. I'm from Macclesfield, NC. That is between Greenville, and Rocky Mount. I have a PT22 and a Pink Lady 38.


----------



## wrfalcon77

Good ole Salisbury NC here


----------



## lonewolf2810

Newton N.C. Gods Country.


----------



## wjbeasleyjr

Benson, NC

Mule City

Come and join us the fourth weekend in September for "Mule Days"


----------



## crash8168

Redwolf said:


> Fort Bragg commenly know a Fayettenam


grays creek, work in fayetteville.....


----------



## yankee2500

Denton, Home of the Old Threashers Reunion:mrgreen:


----------



## goinginforguns

Aberdeen/Southern Pines


----------



## twomode

Hmph. I thought I responded in this thread but I guess not. Sometimers disease acting up. Anyway, I live in Vass, and work in Fayetteville. Hello to all. Not enough guys from this area. I think I'm gonna have to get a bumper sticker or something.


----------



## chuck

*Signing on*

Madison. I shoot in Greensboro at Calibers.


----------



## NC FNP-9

Holly Springs


----------



## Peaceful

*Location*

New London here


----------



## 2old2worry

Born in Granite Falls (near Hickory...Dickory...Glock); lived there and Wilmington (8 years) until 1952. After 21+ year in the AF, and marrying one of them ol' Texas girls, I retired in Texas. I never forget my Tarheel roots. I'm proud of them!


----------



## 38SuperMan

Greensboro, NC. checking in.


----------



## Joey

Recently joined...from High Point,NC


----------



## TripleTapWarrior

Grew Up in Greensboro, and have property in Hendersonville.

On assignment out of country at the moment, but look forward to seeing the Blue Ridge Pkwy again soon.


----------



## Barryd

I'm here from Gastonia.

Barry


----------



## curlyled

*Curlyled*

Im in Cornelius,NC


----------



## murky

*in NC*

I'm in Greensboro


----------



## trailblazer

new member here. NY transplant to Hickory...always looking for target shooting partners. i hate going to the range alone.

too many handguns to list.

trailblazer


----------



## cappaletti

*Hello from Wilkes!*

Live in Wilkesboro, Wilkes County (home of Junior Johnson and moonshine!):smt023artyman:


----------



## MacA

Checking in from Concord :smt039


----------



## troutabout

Sylva


----------



## beejabbers

Greensboro/Guilford County has been home since 1969. I must like it.


----------



## Viperg22

Wilson County !!!


----------



## ARW1979

Raleigh here


----------



## budrock56

Wilmington here.


----------



## dhonda02

My son was born in Fayetteville. That count?


----------



## Austin

Just got on here - I am in Greensboro !!


----------



## Surelock

Hello from Orange County! I just came across this thread. This is also my first post. It's great to be among such good company.


----------



## SteelSlicer

'Nother one of them damn displaced yankees, living in Garner. :mrgreen: Moving here from Mass was the best thing I ever did. Going to the orientation at the Wake County FETC this coming Wed, scheduled for CCW class in 3 weeks.


----------



## twocold

Live in Raleigh.... From Graham/Saxphahaw


----------



## dreamer65

Hey from Fuquay-Varina


----------



## Todd

dreamer65 said:


> Hey from Fuquay-Varina


We used to live in Fuquay!


----------



## XD40inAVL

Asheville, a native (yea though rare we do exist)


----------



## crank

I'm in [REDACTED], just joined. Looking to make a couple purchases and obtain a CCW (been neglecting to do so for years).


----------



## PBrad

Salisbury NC


----------



## budrock56

Wilmington NC.


----------



## JonG

Outside of Clayton, in Johnston County


----------



## Stan1949

Angier,NC in Joco.


----------



## .22M.R.F

Hello All, I'm glad to see several from the neighborhood here in Rowan County. Mostly shoot handguns at paper targets at the RCWA on Majolica, Rd.


----------

